
Show HN: A “Pwn2Job” Platform - dfv
https://leonardcyber.com
======
dfv
Here are five invite codes, for anybody on HN who wants to try their hand:

Nw4gHJLhxCFK9Rhr

JfbA7MCRWva7VA4D

A25HDs4DncF3nFm9

gDmpCgkVDfxAuV8K

8eC4Mba8LPSrJJdP

If they all get used up, DM me here and I might create some more.

~~~
n3t
Hi.

The landing page looks decent.

All invite codes got used up (or there is an error when using above codes). Or
is it a part of a challenge? ;)

I'd like to DM you but there is no such functionality on HN. I'd contact you
via other means but there is nothing in your profile :)

~~~
dfv
For like twenty minutes, I had to take the site offline, because it was broken
;_;

Differences between staging and production ;_;

You should be good to go now. I think you've already accepted your invite.

~~~
n3t
It works for me now. Thanks for a quick reply!

